# Weekly competition 2010-49



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F U2 R2 F' U F2 U F R'
*2. *U' F R' F U' F R2 U2 R'
*3. *U2 R2 U' R U' R U2 R' U'
*4. *F R' U' R2 F U2 F U2 F2
*5. *R2 F' R F2 R U F2 U' R2 U

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' U' L U2 B2 D F2 U F2 R B2 D' B' F2 U' B2 R' U
*2. *R' B2 R' U2 F' R2 D2 L F' D2 B2 L2 D U L2 B F U'
*3. *R' F2 R' U B D2 U' R B' D' F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D B
*4. *F' D' U2 F L B U2 L U F' L B L2 F D U' L U'
*5. *F' D B' F2 D2 R D' R' D B2 R' D2 R' D B' R F2 U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 U2 Rw2 B2 Rw D2 Uw U B2 Uw Rw2 R B2 L' Rw R2 D F2 L' R' D' Rw' B D2 B U2 Fw2 F D2 Fw' Rw' D' L2 Fw' Uw L Rw2 R Fw' F
*2. *Rw2 Fw' Uw L2 D' Uw L R B2 D' Uw' U L Rw F R2 F L Rw2 D' R B' R' Fw' Rw R U R2 D' Fw' D U F' D' R F2 R B R2 Uw
*3. *Fw' Rw2 Uw U B2 L Fw2 R D2 F' R2 F2 D2 Uw U' B2 R' Uw2 L Rw' R' D U L2 R2 Uw' F R2 D2 F' Uw' U2 L2 D F' Uw' U B' L Uw
*4. *Uw' U F' R D U F2 L Rw2 F D2 B Rw U Rw' D2 B' F' Uw Rw' B F2 D2 U' Fw' R2 F2 Uw' U B Fw Uw U' L Fw R D' L' Rw B'
*5. *B L2 U' Rw2 B' D R' Uw2 B2 L R' U Fw L' R B R B2 L2 Rw B L2 R B2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 F D' Uw' R2 Uw U' Fw' Rw Fw2 U2 Fw F U2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw2 R Bw F' L' Uw2 L2 Lw Bw' Uw L2 Rw R' U' Bw L2 F' Dw U B2 Lw U Lw D2 L2 Dw2 Rw B Fw2 Rw' Dw Uw Fw' Dw' Bw' L2 R2 D2 U' L Dw2 Uw2 Fw F2 Lw Fw2 Rw' D2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 L Lw R2 Uw2 Lw B' F2 U' Lw'
*2. *D' F U' Lw' Bw2 Lw Rw B2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 F' D2 Lw2 Fw2 D' U Rw Uw L' Dw B2 Dw2 L' Rw F R' D2 U' F Lw2 D2 Rw R Uw' U' F' Uw' B' Fw' L2 Fw' Dw2 Bw Fw Rw2 R F Dw2 F Dw' Fw2 F2 Rw F2 D' Lw R2 B' U
*3. *Fw Dw2 Lw' Rw2 R' Dw' U' L2 Rw2 D Bw2 Dw' Rw' D2 F Dw' B Uw Rw' D Dw U' B' Fw' F2 Lw' F U' F2 L D Uw' U B U2 L Bw Dw' Bw' L' Rw R' Uw B2 D2 Fw2 F2 Lw2 Rw2 B2 Rw' D Fw D' Fw2 Rw Fw' R B D'
*4. *Lw F2 Lw' Rw2 B2 Bw' F' Rw Bw2 Rw R' Dw L' Lw2 Rw' Bw F' Dw B Fw Dw Uw Rw2 Bw D F2 R2 Bw Lw Dw' Lw Fw2 D' Lw' R Bw Fw F' Dw' L Fw U2 F' D2 U2 Rw' B D2 Uw2 Bw' Rw2 Bw2 R2 Bw2 L2 Lw' Dw' R' Bw' Rw
*5. *Rw2 B D' L2 Uw Lw R B2 Rw B Bw2 Uw2 L' Rw R Fw D' Dw2 L' Rw2 Fw Lw2 R' Bw' R2 Dw' Rw' U Bw' Uw' B D2 B2 Fw2 L' Bw' F' Rw R' Fw Dw F2 U Bw' R U2 Bw Rw' Fw' F R Uw' U Lw B' Bw Dw' L2 U' Lw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L' R2 3U2 2L2 2B 2F2 L B' 2D' 2U2 3R2 R2 2D 2B2 3F L 2R' D2 U2 F 2L' 3R2 2B2 2F' 2R U 2R R' 2B2 2R B 2B' 2F2 2U L' 2R' R' B2 2U B' 2B2 3R2 2F D' L2 2D B' 3R' 2F' 2L2 B 2D' 2R D' 3U 3F2 2L' 2R2 2D' B' 2R2 R' D' F' 2U L R2 B' 2R' U' L2 2R U' 2L D2 2D 2U' 2R R 2B'
*2. *3U2 2U' 2B 3U 2L' 2B' 3R 2B F 2D2 U2 2L 2B 2D' 2F 2D 2U' 2R D 2B2 2F D U2 2R' U B 2L' B' F2 3U' L R2 2B2 L' 3R2 3U 2F' D' B 3F2 3U 3R B2 2B 3R B' D 2B2 3F' 2R R U2 2F R' F2 U2 2B' F 3R' 2B 3R2 2F' 2R 3U 2U' B2 3F2 U' 2F2 2U B2 2B' 2L' U 2L 3R2 F 2U' 3R 3U
*3. *3F2 2F' F 2D' B' 2F' L D2 2D' R' 3U2 2F' F2 U2 2L' 2B2 3F2 2U2 L' 2L2 3R2 F U' 2L 2R 2D' 2U L U L2 U2 3R2 2R R2 U2 3F2 3R' U' 3F2 F2 2L 2R2 D2 2R' D F2 L' 3R2 2B' L R2 F' U' 3F' F U F R2 U2 2F D 3R B2 2B' 3F F2 2D' U2 B2 2B 2F' F2 2U' 2R2 3F' 2L B' 2D' 2L2 3R'
*4. *R' 2U2 2F2 U2 2F L' 2L2 3R' 2F2 3R U 3F L' 2R' 3F' 2F2 3R' D2 2D' 2R' F2 D 2R' F' D' U' B2 L' 3R' 2U2 3F' F' R' 2D L' B2 3U F' R U 3R 2B 3U L' 3U2 B 2B' L' 3U2 3F' F' 3U 2U2 2B2 2L R' 2B' 3U L2 F 2L B2 L2 2L 2U' 2L 2R2 2B U 3R2 3F 2U 2B' 2F' R B 2B2 3F F2 2U
*5. *3U' R2 2F 3U2 B' 3F2 F2 2L 2D' 2R2 2B2 3F' 2F' 2L' 3R' 2U2 2R2 R' B 2B2 2F2 2L' 3R2 R' 2F 2L 3R' B' L 2L 3R' B' 2B' D' L' 3R2 D' 2F F2 2L' R2 3F' F2 2D 2L2 R 3U' 2L 2F' 2L2 R' B D2 2B2 D L 2F2 2D2 L R 2B' 3F2 2F' L' U 2F' 2U 3F 2F 2L' 2F L' 2L' 3R' B U2 2B2 3F2 L U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R2 R2 B 3B F 2R2 2D U' B' 2B' R 3U 3B2 2F2 3R' 3U' 2U 3F2 F 3D L' 2B' L' 3D2 2U' 3L 3D' 3L2 3D2 3U 2B' 3B2 3F2 3D2 2U' 3R2 3D2 3B' 3R 2F2 F 3U' 2F' L 3D' 3U2 2F 2D 2L2 2F' 2D' 2U' R' 3B 2F2 3D' 3F L 2R' 2B 3L2 3F2 D 3L 3D2 F' R2 3B2 3D2 R2 D 3D2 3F' 2L2 R2 3F' F2 3U R' U2 3R 3D2 3L F' 2R 2B L 2U 3L' 2R2 3D 2B' 2U L2 2R' 2D' 3D2 L2 2R' 2F2
*2. *3D 2U' L2 3L2 3U L 3L' 2D 3F 2R2 R' 2U L2 2L 3L2 3D' 3U' U 2L2 U' 3R' 2D 3U' 2U2 U F2 3D' 2U' F' 2U 3B' R2 3F2 2L' D2 2B2 3R 2U' B 3U' 3R' 2U' 2B2 U' B' D2 3B' 3U2 2U' 2F' 3U' 2U2 F' 2U2 2B2 2F' L' 2L' 3R 3D' 3U2 3F2 F' 2R2 2B 2L2 2R' 2U2 U' 3L 3B 3F2 F 3R2 R' D' 2B F 3D' 2R2 2F' 2R' D 3U' U2 3R 2U' 2B2 3F F2 R2 2D 2U' L' 3L' 3D2 B' F 3U2 U2
*3. *3B2 3F2 U 2F2 2L U R 2B 2F 3L2 2U 2B 3F2 2F F2 3L D' 2D' 2L2 3R' 2B2 2F 2L2 U' 2R2 2D2 3D 2L' D2 2D 3U2 B D 2R2 3D 2U 2F D' 2B 2R2 3B 2D2 3D 2L' 3U2 B2 3L2 3U 2U' F 3D' 3U U2 R' 3F L2 D2 3R 3B 3L' 3R' R' 2F' 3L 2D2 2F' 2D 3U2 U F' 2R' 3F 3R' 3B' 3F 2F2 D2 3D2 2U2 U 2L2 B' 2D 2F L2 2R2 2B2 3L B2 2B' F' U2 F 2L2 3D' U 3F 3U' 3B2 3L'
*4. *F 2D' 2U2 L' 3L2 3U 2B 2F 3L D 3B' 3F 3U L 3U 2F2 2U U2 2R 3U L2 R' 3U2 2B 2U 3R2 B' D' 2F 3U 2L' 3L 3R' 2R D2 B2 2F L2 B 2B 3B 3F 2L' D2 3D2 3L 2B2 3B' L' U' 3B' 2F' R 2B' R 3B' 3L' B 2U2 3L 3F2 D R' 3U B2 3L' 2R R 2B 2D2 U' F2 D2 2L2 F L2 3D2 R 3B2 L2 2D2 2L 2U2 3R2 2U R 2D' 2U2 F L 2U' B' 3F2 R B' U 2R' F2 L 2L'
*5. *2B 3B 2R2 3F' L 3F L2 U2 F2 R' 3U' 3F' L' R2 3B2 R' 2F' 2L 2R2 F2 D R2 2U 3L2 2B 3F2 3D 2L2 2D 3F2 3R 2U' 3L F' 2L2 3D2 U2 2B U' 3L2 3D 3U' R D' L2 F2 U2 2R R' F' 3U 2F' 3L' 2F2 D' 3L' 3R2 2U U 2L B 3F2 2F' F2 3L2 R2 3D' L2 3R' R' 3U' 2U 3R' 3F F 2R 3D2 B2 3D' 2B' F' 3R2 D2 3D2 2L D2 U' 2L' 3F' 2U' F 3R2 2R2 3B' L' 2D2 2U' B F2 D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' F' U' F2
*2. *F R' F2 R F R2 F U R2
*3. *R U R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U B' F2 L2 D' R' D U L B' R D' B2 L B R U2
*2. *F' L D L2 R F2 D B' U' L R F2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 U
*3. *B R D' R U' L' R F' U F L F' L B' F' U L U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Rw R2 U' B R2 U Fw' F' R2 D2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 D' L' Fw R' F2 R B' R U2 Rw D U' B2 Fw F U2 R D2 Uw U2 Fw Uw B2 L R' Fw2
*2. *Uw2 B' Uw R' D L2 Rw Uw B D' U2 L F L' F Rw2 B' Rw D R B2 D' Uw B F2 D' L' Rw Uw' Fw D2 B2 Fw F2 R' U Rw2 D2 F2 Rw
*3. *Fw' L' B' Uw Rw D' F' R' Uw Fw2 U Rw2 U2 R F2 Rw F R Uw2 F2 D2 R2 B U2 Rw F D' Rw2 Fw2 L D Uw B L2 B' L B2 F R B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' Fw' Rw2 R F Dw2 F2 Dw2 Uw' R' D' Dw U F2 Rw B F' Lw2 Dw U' L2 R' Bw2 Lw Bw Uw2 U' B Uw Rw2 Bw R Bw' Fw Dw2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 U' Bw' F' Uw U Rw' D Bw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw U' Fw2 Lw' Bw' R2 Uw2 B2 D' Fw2 U L
*2. *B2 Dw2 Uw U' R2 Dw' Uw2 L Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw U2 F2 D Dw' Lw D Lw' F' U2 Lw Rw' Dw2 Uw U L Rw D2 Fw2 Rw' D F2 Dw' Bw L' Bw Uw' Bw' Uw' R2 U' Lw B2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw Rw Bw' R' D Fw' Dw' Uw B2 Fw2 L2 Rw Uw2
*3. *Fw2 D2 Bw' Rw2 U' Bw2 F L' D2 F' D' Uw Lw2 Dw2 U2 R' B2 Rw' Uw Lw' D Dw' L R' B2 Lw' U' Rw2 B2 Uw F' Rw' U' Lw2 R' D' Rw U2 L R Uw Rw' R2 Uw' Lw Dw2 Uw Fw' L2 Rw Uw' Rw Uw' U' Rw2 Fw2 F Lw2 R2 Fw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B F U' B2 L2 U2 L' B L D2 F' D' L2 D' R' D F2 R2
*2. *U2 L F U' L B' R2 B2 F' L2 R' F' U' B2 R2 F2 R2 F2
*3. *U L' R' U B' D F' L' R F D2 L B2 U2 R2 F U'
*4. *R2 D' L U2 F2 L U B2 D B F' U2 L B' D L
*5. *B F2 L' F' R2 U2 B U L D L F2 R2 B D2 F U' R'
*6. *L' R' B R2 D F D2 R' D R B' D R' U R2 F'
*7. *D' L' R B' F L' U' F2 R D' F R' D2 B2 R B D
*8. *B2 L2 R F2 L2 F U' B' F' D B' L D2 U R' U2 F'
*9. *F2 U2 L2 R' F2 L F L2 R2 B D2 L2 D F R' B D' R'
*10. *R D R D' L2 B2 D L2 D L B F2 U' R2 D2 B D U
*11. *F' R' F' D B2 L D' L F' U' L' D' R2 U' R2 B D2
*12. *B2 L U2 R2 U L' R2 D F' L U B U B' U L2 D U2
*13. *B L2 U' F2 D L D' R D' U' B2 D' F D2 B U F' U2
*14. *L R U' R' U R F' L2 F2 U' F' U2 L2 D' L D2 F
*15. *L' B' L2 D2 B' R' U' F2 U R' D L' R2 B2 R' B F' D
*16. *U B' U2 B2 D L' B D2 B2 F' D2 R D2 R' D R2 F' R'
*17. *B' R B F D L' R2 B' R' D' L2 D F2 U' L B' U'
*18. *R2 F U' L' F2 D R U' L' R2 U' L2 U B2 F2 R' B2
*19. *R2 B L' U' L2 F' D U' B L2 U' F' R2 B' L U B2 R
*20. *L R U2 B' D R' D' U2 R2 F D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U R U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F L' D2 F' R2 D2 R2 D L2 B' L' B2 F' L D' U' F'
*2. *B2 L D' U L' R2 D U2 B' L2 B2 U' F2 L' F L' U R
*3. *D' F2 L2 B' D2 U2 L D U2 F' U' L2 B' L2 B' U' F' R
*4. *L2 D2 B U' R F2 L2 D2 U B2 L D2 B2 R D' R2 U F'
*5. *L B' L' B' U2 R2 F2 U R' U' R' U' F' L B' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L R2 U2 B' D2 U' R2 F' R B2 R' D2 B' U L' B' U'
*2. *F2 D2 U R U' F' R2 D' L R B2 U2 L2 B2 F D R' U2
*3. *R' B R2 D' R' B L' D' B L2 R B2 D R U2 F' L' R'
*4. *F' L2 F L' B2 U2 L R2 D L F L2 U2 R U B
*5. *F2 R B' R2 F' U' B D' B' R' B' F2 R2 D2 B' F2 U2 R' U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B R U L' B L' U2 F' D' R D' R' F L2 R2 B F
*2. *U2 B D U' R2 D2 L R U R' B F' R F2 D2 B2 F' R2
*3. *L B' F' L B F U2 L U' B2 F R2 D F' D' R B2 L'
*4. *D2 R D F' U L2 R B' U B L' B2 L R' D' L' B' U'
*5. *L2 R2 U2 R2 U' F D F2 D' B2 R U R2 D F2 R' D L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U F U2 B F D U B2 D B F U' F' R B F' L' F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' U' F' U R' U F R2 F'
*3. *D F' D2 U' B' L2 F' R2 F' D' L U F2 U' R F D' R
*4. *L' D2 Rw' D Uw Rw' R' B2 D U2 F L Rw Uw2 R' Fw2 D U' Fw' Rw2 Uw Fw2 F D2 Fw F L Fw2 D U' R2 B2 Rw2 D' Uw R' Fw2 Rw2 U2 Fw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U R F2 R' F U2 R U' R2
*3. *D' R' D' B L B' R' D2 B D2 B D2 F U2 F2 L F2 R2
*4. *Uw' U' Fw2 Rw2 R' U F' U2 B U Rw2 R Uw2 R D2 Uw2 L R2 D2 U' B2 U' B' Fw2 L2 Uw R2 D' L R2 D' F2 Rw' F' U Rw' D' Rw2 F' U'
*5. *B2 Rw2 F Dw' Bw F2 Dw U' B2 D2 U2 L Fw2 L' D Uw' L2 Fw U L2 D L Fw F2 Dw Rw2 F2 Uw' Bw' F2 U L' Dw R F2 R' Dw Uw Bw Lw2 Rw Fw' L' Rw2 R2 Fw R F R2 F Lw Fw Uw2 Bw2 Fw F2 R F Rw2 D'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-3 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-2,d=1 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-5 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=6 / ddUU u=1,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=1 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=-5 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=6 / UdUd u=0,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-5 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=1 / dUdU u=2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-1,d=-4 / UdUd u=5,d=2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=3 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=1,d=-3 / ddUU u=6,d=-1 / UdUd u=6,d=-1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-1 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B' L U L' R U' l' b
*2. *R' L B R' U L R U' l b' u'
*3. *R' U' L U' B L' B U' l r b
*4. *R U B' R B' U' B' r b
*5. *R' U L B' U' B' L' R l r b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(6,6) (0,6) (-3,0) (0,1) (6,5) (0,3) (4,0) (-3,0) (-2,0) (0,1) (-3,2) (0,2) (-4,2) (0,4) (6,5) (4,0) (6,0) (4,0) (0,0)
*2. *(0,-4) (0,3) (6,4) (6,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (2,3) (4,3) (0,3) (-4,3) (4,4) (0,2) (2,4) (-3,0) (-2,4) (-2,0) (0,0)
*3. *(0,6) (0,-3) (0,3) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,4) (-3,0) (-3,2) (-3,3) (3,3) (6,3) (0,5) (-5,0) (6,2) (6,0) (-3,0) (3,2)
*4. *(-2,-1) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (3,2) (6,4) (0,3) (0,2) (-5,0) (-3,1) (5,0) (3,0) (6,3) (-5,2) (3,3) (4,3)
*5. *(0,6) (3,0) (0,2) (0,1) (6,0) (0,3) (2,4) (6,3) (0,4) (0,5) (4,2) (-5,4) (2,4) (0,2) (-2,1) (-1,0) (-2,0)


----------



## coinman (Dec 1, 2010)

2x2x2 (7.61) 9.80 (10.81) 9.02 8.42 = 9.08

3x3x3x. 29.33 27.28 (34.96) (21.63) 26.27 = 27.63
The 34.49 was with three OLL’s . Not a good avg for me at all. 

4x4x4. (2:33.21) 2:08.55 (1:40.77) 1:45.42 1:53.55 = 1:55.84 
The first solve was a screw up, had to reconstruct a lot. The three at the end was ok.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 1, 2010)

2x2: 3.23, 3.25, 3.17, 4.25, 5.63 = 3.58
First 3 scrambles were great.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 1, 2010)

*2x2x2*:
*3x3x3*:
*4x4x4*:
*5x5x5*:

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*:
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 40.17, DNF(42.58), 1:04.37 = 40.17
Comment: I messed up real bad on the 1:04 >.<
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*:
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*:
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*:
*7x7x7*:


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 2, 2010)

2x2: 9.37, (8.10), (9.44), 8.69, 8.22 = 8.76 Meh
2BLD: 52.66, DNF, DNF = 52.66 About time I got a success
3x3: 45.36, (35.18), 35.27, 43.09, (57.70) = 41.24 Pop on lat solve
OH: (DNF), 2:46.40, DNF, DNF, (2:29.55) = DNF Getting back into OH 1, 3 and 4 I messed up PLL 2 and 5 were just fails
Pyra: (15.28), 13.31+, (9.68), 9.70, 10.06 = 11.02 Meh. 
Mega: 6:23.38, (6:47.11), (5:20.43), 6:03.21, 5:31.84 = 5:59.81 Sub 6...Just
Magic: 3.34, 1.25, (1.24), (3.64), 1.97 = 2.19 Stupid counting 3
Master: 5.44, (5.16), (5.96), 5.27, 5.83 = 5.51 Good


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 2, 2010)

*2x2:* 6.37, (5.90), 6.79, (7.74), 6.38 = 6.51
*3x3:* (14.90), 17.04, 15.32, (17.04+), 16.94 = 16.43 - _Fail._
*4x4:* (1:36.68), (1:06.55), 1:20.06, 1:13.21, 1:22.70 = 1:18.65
*5x5:* (4:09.38), (3:19.37), 3:24.64, 3:34.45, 3:32.25 = 3:30.44
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = 1:59.60 - _Fail._
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = 4:47.83
*3x3 OH:* 25.99, 25.56, (24.86), 28.74, (31.19) = 26.76 
*Pyraminx:* 9.68, (15.67), 12.10, 11.18, (5.63) = 10.98
*Clock:* (18.23), 22.78, (26.23), 20.22, 25.42 = 22.81 - _Fail._

*2x2 BLD:* 27.53, DNF, DNF = 27.53
*3x3 BLD:* 2:15.59, 1:48.35, DNF = 1:48.35 - _XD._
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 8:22.98 = 8:22.98
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 20:32.19 = 20:32.19 - _Meh, mistakes resulted in 11:45 memo._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 7/12 (56:48.03) = 2 points - _Lol_


----------



## Laura O (Dec 2, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 6.38, 6.18, 7.03, (5.82), (7.50) = 6.53
*3x3x3*: 20.67, 19.20, 19.16, (21.84), (18.94) = 19.68
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 2:16.71
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 4:53.93

*Clock*: 7.71, (8.80), 7.58, (7.08), 7.58 = 7.62


----------



## hatep (Dec 2, 2010)

*2x2:* 9.70, 10.33, (8.31), (12.15), 10.57 = *10.20*
*3x3:* 26.17, 25.97, (27.57), (21.49), 21.79 = *24.64*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 2, 2010)

WOOOOO first page 

*3x3:* 9.91, 9.65, (9.02), (9.93), 9.64 = 9.73 
Comment: That's pretty consistent  99999
*3x3 OH:* (15.68), 18.86, (24.42), 18.55, 22.53 = 19.98 
Comment: Phew  First was forced PLL skip.
*Magic:* 1.21, (1.30), (1.06), 1.11, 1.08 = 1.13 
Comment: That's not even bad actually o_o
*Master Magic:* (4.83), 3.63, (3.13), 4.09, 3.13 = 3.62 
*2x2:* (1.99), 2.17, 2.62, (4.43), 3.48 = 2.76 
Comment: ER <3
*3x3 BLD:* 1:18.31, DNF, 58.48 = 58.48
Comment: Yes!  Really nice and accurate. DNF was 1:04 2 twisted corners.
*2x2 BLD:* 35.33, 19.26, 5.97 = 5.97
Comment: Old Pochmann, Speed, Speed. Guessed AUF at speedBLDs  Only got a success for the last one because I knew the scramble was 2-gen.
*4x4:* 48.03, 48.96, (47.18), 51.95, (54.42) = 49.65
Comment: I'm fine with anything sub-50 
*5x5:* (1:31.17), (1:39.48), 1:37.39, 1:39.46, 1:32.56 = 1:36.47
*Fewest Moves:* 38 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: U F U2 B F D U B2 D B F U' F' R B F' L' F' (18)
Solution: B U B U2 B' U' B' U B U' B' U' B U' B' U B' D L' D' L B' R D' R' B2 D B' D' R' D2 R L' F' B' L2 R2 U2 (38)
Explanation:
NISS solve
Inverse scramble: F L F B' R' F U F' B' D' B2 U' D' F' B' U2 F' U'
U2 R2 L2 B F L (6/6) 2x2x2
R' D2 R D B D' (6/12) double x-cross - 1 edge (+ 1 pair)
B2 R D R' (4/16) last cross edge + both remaining pairs
B L' D L D' (5/21) 3rd pair + EO
B U' B *B U* (3/24) F2L + OLL
*U' B'* U B' U B U B' U' B U B U2 B' U' B' (14/38) PLL (Z-Perm)
The *bold* moves cancel.

I'm just going for sub-40 so this is decent for me  I probably spent most of my time on getting the inverse solution to work on the original scramble because it's my first NISS solve. I'm pretty happy that I got it after all.


*Pyraminx:* (16.06), 7.86, 9.25, (7.25), 11.84 = 9.65


----------



## cubefan4848 (Dec 2, 2010)

3x3- (30.01, 26.44, 26.08, (23.27), 27.04= 26.52
3x3 OH- (1:02.80), 52.27, 47.90, 50.13, (43.13)= 50.10
4x4- 2:00.94, 1:42.43, 1:50.64, 1:54.35, 2:21.49= 1:55.31
Magic- 2.44, 2.82, (3.81), (2.23), 2.27= 2.51
Master Magic- 7.92, (10.50), (7.13), 8.78, 6.52= 7.94
Pyraminx- 4.76, 6.87, 6.23, 5.09, 5.95= 5.76


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 2, 2010)

2x2: 1.77, 2.82, 1.44, 6.22, 3.04 = 2.54
3x3: 7.78, 8.56, 10.22, 11.76, 10.48 = 9.76 
4x4: 50.48, 42.21, 46.17, 49.43, 49.98 = 48.53
5x5: 1:29.08, 1:27.29, 1:31.27, 1:36.29, 1:33.20 = 1:31.19
6x6: 2:45.62, 2:51.50, 2:53.22, 2:57.36, 2:55.07 = 2:53.26
7x7: 4:47.85, 4:52.84, 4:40.76, 4:49.52, 4:22.88 = 4:46.04
2x2 BLD: 8.27+, DNF(8.22), DNF(7.46) = 8.27
3x3 BLD: 1:24.83, DNF(1:21.56), 1:22.95 = 1:22.95
4x4 BLD: DNF(10:18), 13:47.30, 10:03.76 = 10:03.76
5x5 BLD: 30:49.72, DNF (32:01), DNSy = 30:49.72 - Yessss! 2nd was off by 4 T-centers and 4 X-centers
Multi BLD: 4/4 19:13
3x3 OH: 19.21, 22.31, 20.81, 20.66, 21.37 = 20.95
3x3 WF: 1:21.53, 1:53.01, 1:45.19, 1:20.08, 1:27.54 = 1:31.42
3x3 MTS: 1:00.99, 46.48, 1:08.27, 53.42, 55.51 = 56.64
2-4 relay: 1:00.66
2-5 relay: 2:42.11
Magic: 1.34, 1.33, 1.34, 1.41, 1.41 = 1.36
Master Magic: 4.05, 4.23, 3.56, 3.71, 4.01 = 3.92
Clock: 10.29, 10.24, 9.40, 8.81, 9.86 = 9.83
Megaminx: 1:00.63, 52.59, 57.36, 57.71, 57.67 = 57.58 - knew all the PLLs 
Pyraminx: 5.85, 5.36, 6.73, 4.76, 6.04 = 5.75 
Square-1: 19.92, 18.73, 20.67, 12.70, 19.83 = 19.49

3x3 FMC: 37



Spoiler



Scramble: U F U2 B F D U B2 D B F U' F' R B F' L' F'
Solution: L D2 F' U' F U D2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B U2 R' U' R' U' R U' R' U' F' U2 F R U2 L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L U (37)


2x2x2: L D2 F' U' F U D2 F2 (8)
2x2x3: U2 B2 U' R2 B (13)
F2L+OLL: U2 R' U' R' U' R U' R' U' F' U2 F R U' R' (28)
PLL: R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L U (40)

3 moves cancel. 
OK solution.. not too happy with it though. FMC has gotten really fun and I'll hopefully improve a lot the next couple of weeks


----------



## irontwig (Dec 2, 2010)

FMC: 36 moves


Spoiler



U B' L2 U F L2 U2 B2 L B' U' B' R' D B' D' B2 R B R' B U' R' U2 F' U' F2 R L2 B' R B R2 L2 F' R'

Annoying scramble 

U B' L2 [Pairs]
U F L2 U2 B2 L B' U' [2x2x3]
B' R' D B' D' [F2L-1]
B2 R B R' B [FL]
U' R' U2 F' U' F2 R' F' [Leaving three edges]
F R2 L2 B' R B R2 L2 F' R' [L3E]


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 2, 2010)

_James Ludlow_

*Magic* - 1.41 1.38 3.55 1.27 3.19 = *1.98* _Comment - I've been practising. My raw speed is getting better, but I still lack in consistency._
*Master Magic* - 2.44 2.40 2.72 2.38 DNF = *2.52* _Comment - I did this straight after the Christmas Comp avg12, which was also 2.52 lol_


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 2, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 2.84, 3.19, 3.66, 3.75, 9.88 = 3.53
Comments: First three had easy first layer, fourth had okay FL but bad recognition, and fifth was fail.

*3x3x3:* 17.09, 29.59, 19.16, 22.02, 19.50 = 20.23
Comments: Was a complete failure.

*2x2x2 BLD:* 26.15, 1:20.38, 1:01.30 = 26.15
Comments: I don't practice this very much.

*3x3x3 BLD:* 3:27.15, DNF(3:47.03), DNF(3:31.40) = 3:27.51
Comments: The DNFs were both edge flips. I forgot to check for them. :fp


----------



## celli (Dec 3, 2010)

3x3: 33.07, 36.33, (43.75), 35.24, (31.78) = 34.88


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Dec 3, 2010)

3x3 OH: 37.37, 39.49, 30.38, 23.61, 35.76 = 34.50
2x2: 2.71, 7.47, 7.53, 8.46, 6.64 = 7.21


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 3, 2010)

*2x2*
(3.09), (4.59), 3.77, 4.14, 4.51 = *4.14*

*3x3*
16.30, 16.85, 20.42, 15.62, 16.63 = *16.60*

*4x4*
1:18.12, 1:18.77, 1:39.00, 1:31.85, 1:19.36 = *1:23.33* (This sucked)

*2+3+4*
1:52.15 
Breakup: 3, 17, 1:30


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 4, 2010)

*2x2:* (2.62) (5.72) 4.59 4.29 4.97 => 4.62

*3x3:* (17.66) 14.77 14.79 (13.77) 14.75 => 14.77

Comment: Consistent on the counting solves 

*4x4:* (57.04) (1:23.93) 1:15.77 1:06.73 1:07.90 => 1:10.13

*5x5:* (2:56.34) 2:50.32 2:51.66 2:47.95 (2:47.57) => 2:49.98

*2x2 BLD:* 7.67 DNF DNF => 7.67

*3x3 OH:* (32.39) 35.34 38.23 (38.82) 34.50 => 36.02

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:31.21

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:46.63

*Magic:* (1.64) 1.32 (1.22) 1.40 1.31 => 1.34

*Master Magic:* (2.78) 2.95 2.95 2.84 (DNF) => 2.91

*Clock:* 14.14 (13.30) (25.17) 14.79 14.85 => 14.59

*Pyraminx:* 9.40 (10.48) 9.88 10.38 (9.22) => 9.89

*Square-1:* 1:05.64 1:11.36 51.02 (38.37) (1:18.96) => 1:02.67


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 4, 2010)

*2x2 BLD:* 29.15, DNF, DNF = *29.15*


----------



## Puzzle (Dec 4, 2010)

*2x2*: 3.07 - 2.63, (2.50), 2.50, 4.08, (4.30) (lolfirst 3)
*3x3*: 14.14 - (15.90), 14.43, 14.91, (12.03), 13.08 (sometimes fail makes you a PLL skip)
*3OH*: 26.85 - 26.80, 27.69, (24.09+), 26.06, (31.58) (pretty decent)
*Pyra*: 4.92 - (4.52), (5.41), 4.61, 5.00, 5.15 (uhh... not so bad but it could have been better)
*Mega*:
*FMC*:


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 4, 2010)

*Cubenovice

FMC*: 43 moves HTM



Spoiler



L F2 U' F # L F2 cross *6 - 6*
B' D B D' L' B2 L B2 L' B L B L B2 L' B L B' L' F2L- 1 slot *19 - 25*
R B2 R' B2 R B' R' F2L *7 - 32*
R D L' D' R' D L D Chameleon *8 - 40* 
B to leave three corners *1 - 41*
cancel two moves = 39
at # insert F'U B U'F U B' U' to cancel 4 moves = 43 moves

Final solution:
L F2 U'F F'U B U' F U B' U' L F2 B' D B D' L' B2 L B2 L' B L B L B2 L' B L B' L' R B2 R' B2 R B' R' R D L' D' R' D L D' B


Even with al the 2x1 blocks I could not get a decent BB start so switched to CFOP...
Yellow cross was too obvious so went for the green one instead.
Very happy with my first insertion with cancelled moves: four moves!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 4, 2010)

*3x3x3:* (9.85), 12.01, (13.22), 10.17, 11.89 = *11.36*
*4x4x4:* 1:05.85, 52.47, 1:00.07, (1:06.45), (46.27) = *59.47*
*5x5x5:* 1:39.11, 1:48.17, 1:32.36, 1:34.70, 1:34.28 = *1:36.03*

*3x3x3BLD:* 39.47, DNF(41.77), 32.68 = *32.68*
*4x4x4BLD:* 3:15.06,
*5x5x5BLD:* 6:52.64, 
*3x3x3Multi:* 4/8 30:34.44
Using a 413 image system for corners, not too used to it yet so times are slow. Dunno why so inaccurate though :/

*Square-1:* (39.53), (18.44), 22.00, 20.32, 32.91 = *25.08*


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 4, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> *3x3x3BLD:* 39.47, DNF(41.77), 32.68 = *32.68*
> *4x4x4BLD:* 3:15.06,
> *5x5x5BLD:* 6:52.64,


You aren't going to win any of this week's BLD events. Those results are amazing, great job. :tu


----------



## Shortey (Dec 4, 2010)

2x2: 3.77 2.77 2.53 3.61 4.16
3x3: 9.53 11.81 10.03 6.94 10.00
4x4: 58.44 1:06.96 49.46 52.22 54.11
5x5: 1:55.13 1:46.63 1:51.28 2:00.85 1:35.25
6x6: 4:03.25 3:39.38 3:25.43 4:28.25 4:04.78
2x2 BLD: DNF 18.71+ DNF
3x3 BLD: DNF DNF DNF
3x3 OH: 11.69 17.52 17.32 16.27 15.93
3x3 WF: 2:59.11 3:02.55 3:20.29 2:52.11 3:20.00
3x3 MTS: 1:09.96 1:20.27 1:19.96 1:27.34 DNF
2-4 relay: 1:07.16
2-5 relay: 2:54.11
Magic: 1.59 1.72 1.74 1.80 1.72
Master Magic: 4.52 5.02 5.11 5.03 4.72
Megaminx: 2:33.94 2:15.84 2:02.32 2:05.72 1:58.78
Pyraminx: 7.68 7.22 8.46 9.44 10.11
Square-1: 23.71 26.54 24.44 21.79 30.00

3x3 FMC: DNF


----------



## Baian Liu (Dec 4, 2010)

*2x2:* 2.78, 3.09, (2.27), (6.43), 2.98 = 2.95
*3x3:* 20.90, 22.91, (23.28), 20.28, (18.37) = 21.36
*OH:* 35.57, 47.02, 40.01, 37.35, 43.86 = 40.41


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 5, 2010)

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:48.62 1:43.72 DNF
*4x4x4BLD:* 6:07.34 DNF 5:59.24
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF 14:59.76 DNF

Not doing any regular events BLD to save some steam for the Christmas competition.


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 5, 2010)

3x3: (8.45), 9.15, 10.91, (13.02), 10.87=10.31 PLL skip on first solve
3x3 OH: (20.30), 17.60, 19.86, 17.79, (16.28)=18.42


----------



## peedu (Dec 6, 2010)

3x3x3: 27.60, 31.77, (25.99), 39.41, 27.40 = 28.92
3x3x3 BLD: 5:03.18, DNF, 4:38.07 = 4:38.07


----------



## Attila (Dec 6, 2010)

FMC: (27)
RU2B2LF’B2 LB2RF’U2D2F’ R2D’U’B2D2B2D2 BU2D2F’R2L2D
RU2B2LF’B2 (6) Start with Guimond method,
LB2RF’U2D2F’ (7/13) all corners + 2 edges,
R2D’U’B2D2B2D2 (7/20) DF-DB edges swap,
BU2D2F’R2L2D (7/27) 8E6C.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 6, 2010)

Attila said:


> FMC: (27)
> RU2B2LF’B2 LB2RF’U2D2F’ R2D’U’B2D2B2D2 BU2D2F’R2L2D
> RU2B2LF’B2 (6) Start with Guimond method,
> LB2RF’U2D2F’ (7/13) all corners + 2 edges,
> ...


 
Nice job! Amazing, how you are constantly sub-30 with CF! You have a reserved spot at Hungarian Open 2010 for FMC.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 6, 2010)

2x2x2: (6.73), (15.99), 11.18, 9.98, 11.10 = 10.75
3x3x3: (41.43), 32.16, 28.48, 37.66, (26.35) = 32.77
4x4x4: (2:06.33), 2:24.37, 2:13.15, (2:26.50), 2:19.75 = 2:19.09
5x5x5: (4:52.46), 4:20.08, 4:16.57, (4:05.68), 4:22.33 = 4:19.66

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:23.37
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 7:25.11

PyraMinx: 13.04, 16.94, (12.39), 12.77, (19.93) = 14.25
Clock: 22.81, (22.95), 18.34, (18.14), 20.28 = 20.48
Square-1: 1:14.49, 1:03.66, 1:51.54, (50.51), (1:59.51) = 1:23.23


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 6, 2010)

*2x2: *2.77, 3.09, 4.65, 4.81, 4.03 = *3.92*
*3x3: *14.81, 11.90, 15.34, 14.75, 13.55 = *14.37*
*4x4: *1:16.50, 1:05.50, 1:09.08, 1:14.71, 1:11.75 = *1:11.85*
*5x5: *2:39.44, 2:18.36, 2:20.56, 2:09.59, 2:07.86 = *2:16.17*
*6x6: *4:05.71, 4:12.66, 4:40.81, 4:24.38, 4:18.52 = *4:18.52*
*7x7: *7:15.47, DNF(3:46.18), 7:24.63, 6:49.46, 7:19.36 = *7:19.82*
*2x2 BLD: *DNF(9.00), DNF(1:28.34), 1:01.47 = *1:01.47*
*3x3 BLD: *DNF(2:29.56), DNF(3:40.08), DNF(3:00.27) = *DNF*
*3x3 OH: *37.11, 31.83, 32.86, 31.52, 37.31 = *33.93*
*3x3 FMC: 45*
This was interesting. Not so good scramble so my solution is… odd.


Spoiler



EOLine: x’ y2 F R’ L2 U2 F’ L2 R2 D’
xCross: U R2 U L’ U R2 
Random block: L’ U2 L U2
Different F2L -1: D L2 D’
ELS: x’ y’ U R U R’ F’ U F
Solve 2 corners: U x’ D2 L’ U L D2 L’ U’ L
Last 3 corners: y2 D L’ U2 L D’ L’ U2 L


 *2-3-4 Relay: 1:44.61*
*2-3-4-5 Relay: 3:56.91*
*Magic: *1.58, 4.02+, 1.97, 1.46, 1.86 = *1.80*
*Master Magic: *6.69, 6.66, 6.88, 5.96, 6.22 = *6.52*
*Clock: *DNF(14.46), 25.15, 17.11, 19.96, 23.40 = *22.84*
*Megaminx: *2:56.83, 2:37.75, 2:31.33, 2:46.56, 2:50.09 = *2:44.80*
*Pyraminx: *4.25, 6.77, 5.72, 6.34, 6.46 = *6.17*
*Square-1: *57.27, 33.36, DNF(1:04.00), 32.72, 32.19 = *41.12*


----------



## PeterV (Dec 7, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (3.81), 6.50, 8.36, 8.47, (9.27) = *7.78 avg.*

3x3x3: 27.66, 24.71, (29.72), 27.66, (22.96) = *26.68 avg.*


----------



## Elliot (Dec 7, 2010)

*2x2* - (3.79), 5.23, 4.87, 4.31, (6.09) = *4.80*
*3x3* - (12.78), 14.00, 15.23, (15.39), 13.78 = *14.34*
*4x4* - (1:12.91), (1:20.70), 1:17.49, 1:14.63, 1:17.63 = *1:16.58*
*5x5* - 
*2 BLD* - 1:10.15, 59.31, DNF = 59.31
*3 BLD* -
*3 MultiBLD* - 1/2 in 21:30.30
This was my first multi-bld attempt ever! The second cube was only off by a u perm.
*3 OH* - 20.43, (19.40), 22.57, (24.58), 22.85 = *21.95*
*2-4 Relay* - *1:40.23*
*2-5 Relay* - 
*Magic* - 
*Megaminx* - 
*Pyraminx* - 14.75, 14.46, (10.46), 11.95, (25.22) = *13.72*


----------



## Lumej (Dec 7, 2010)

3x3bld: 3:19.36, DNF, 2:57.63 = 2:57.63
2x2bld: 1:05.08, DNF, DNF = 1:05.08
5x5bld: DNF (52:04.19), DNS, DNS = DNF I'm getting there.
3x3wf: 2:29.96, 4:10.69, (2:05.81), (5:07.84), 2:27.53 = 3:02.73
234: 03:07.13
2345: 05:51.02
MTS: (DNF), 1:36.48, 1:17.73, 1:17.72, (1:15.84) = 1:23.98
3x3oh: 55.02, 1:04.07, (51.26), (1:58.48), 1:05.27 = 1:01.45
4x4: 1:48.10, 1:44.40, 1:46.20, (1:41.02), (1:53.76) = 1:46.23
2x2: (5.02), 6.91, 7.65, 9.93, (11.47) = 8.16
3x3: (28.66), 25.90, 23.54, (19.67), 26.53 = 25.32


----------



## Faz (Dec 8, 2010)

2x2: 1.33 2.18 1.78 2.08 3.09
3x3: 8.06 7.93 DNF 7.22 9.61
4x4: 44.03 38.93 35.28 40.75 44.22
5x5: 1:05.97 1:24.38 1:19.88 1:10.77 1:06.61
6x6: 3:04.80 2:31.78, 2:37.94 2:21.13 2:53.65
7x7: 3:55.65 4:20.58 4:17.58 4:12.78 4:07.56
2x2BLD: DNF 11.05+ 8.77
3x3BLD: DNF 1:03.97 1:08.61
4x4BLD: 5:50.63 DNF DNF
5x5BLD: DNF DNF DNS
MultiBLD: 3/4 in 16:38
I didn’t feel like doing a big multi attempt, so I worked on memo speed. One cube was off by 5 edges, no idea why.
3x3OH: 13.22 18.34 17.91 18.65 16.68
Bad
3x3Feet: 4:06.47 3:09.88 3:22.30 3:21.31 3:14.61
3x3MTS: 53.08 47.31 1:04.40 48.97 DNF
2-4 relay: 52.31
2-5 relay: 2:03.25
Clock: 12.55 18.65 10.68 11.02 13.33
Megaminx: 1:30.03 1:21.86 1:24.53 1:31.80 1:15.52
Lol maybe next time I shouldn’t do megaminx when it’s very hot and my hands are sweating.
Pyraminx: 3.97 4.66 7.69 5.31 5.55
Square-1: 16.71 17.06 39.88 16.58 18.55

3x3 Fewest moves: 34

B’ L2 U F L2 U2 L2 U L’ U B’ U’ B U R U2 R2 U R U’ F’ U F U’B U’ B’ R’ B R U R’ B’ R



Spoiler



Explanation

2x2x3: B’ L2 U F L2 U2 L2 U L’ U B’ U’ (13)
Finish F2L: U R U2 R2 U R U’ F’ U F U’ (24)
OLL B U’ B’ R’ B R U R’ B’ R (34)


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 4x4BLD: 5:50.63 DNF DNF
> 5x5BLD: DNF DNF DNS


 
Yay! (Faz still does big BLD)


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Dec 8, 2010)

2x2x2: (3.67) , (7.62) , 6.28 , 6.49 , 5.50 = 6.09
3x3x3: 15.73 , (16.09) , (15.50) , 15.72 , 15.93 = 15.79
4x4x4: 1:08.34 , 59.58 , (51.26) , (1:22.55) , 1:03.21 =
5x5x5:	2:06.93 , (2:55.51) , (1:51.94) , 2:19.45 , 2:12.87 =
6x6x6: 3:57.58 , 4:10.15 , (4:21.74) , 4:17.81 , (3:38.84) =
7x7x7: 8:12.54 , DNS , DNS , DNS , DNS = DNF
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF , 28.75 , DNF = 28.75
3x3x3 Blindfolded : DNF , 3:02.57 , 2:42.13 = 2:42.13 
3x3x3 One Handed: 48.54 , 42.62 , 44.84 , (42.36) , (49.51) =
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:24.11 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:33.42
Magic: 2.94 , 1.78 , (1.66) , (4.24) , 2.28 =
PyraMinx: 19.53 , (23.22) , 15.69 , 16.59 , (8.19) =


----------



## okayama (Dec 8, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 18.68, (18.54), 21.27, (23.77), 23.08 = 21.01

*4x4x4*: 1:54.74, 1:44.25, (1:36.84), 1:49.97, (2:07.61) = 1:49.65

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF [55.61], 53.57, DNS = 53.57

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 3:45.58, 4:05.60, DNS = 3:45.58

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [18:36.49],
1st: off by 3 centers, 3 edges, and 2 corners :confused:

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 39:47.13, DNS, DNS = 39:47.13

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 33 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: U F U2 B F D U B2 D B F U' F' R B F' L' F'
Solution: D2 L' D U' B' F2 L2 F B' U' B U B L' B' L F U F' L' R' U' R F' L' F' L' D L U' L' D' L

NISS solve.

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: U D' L D2

1st 2x2x1 block: U
Two c/e pairs: F L F
Pseudo 2x2x3 block: R' U R

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: R' U' R F' L' F' U'

1st 2x2x1 block: D2 L' D
2x2x2 block: U' B'
3rd 2x2x1 block: F2
Pseudo F2L minus 1 slot: L2 F

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: F' L2 F2 B U D' L D2

1st 2x2x1 block: U
2nd 2x2x1 block: F L F
F2L minus 1 slot: R' U R L
Finish F2L: F U' F'
Pair 3-cycle: L' B L B' U' B' U B
Correction: F' L2 F2 B U D' L D2

Insert at the beginning: L' D L U L' D' L U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 8, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*MegaMinx:* 3:36.19, 3:04.59, 2:58.21, 3:02.55, 3:09.69 = *3:05.61*
Comment: I’m badly out of practice, so I thought I’d do megaminx this week as a warmup for the Christmas Competition. I’m still a little rusty, I’m afraid.

The BLD events: 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 40.13, 27.36, 33.28 = *27.36*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:44.52, 1:26.08, 2:05.53 = *1:26.08*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:54.36 [4:06], 7:39.01 [4:04], 7:51.05 [3:54] = *7:39.01*
Comment: It figures I’d miss all of them last week and then get them all this week – why couldn’t they have been a little more mixed up? On the first one, I couldn’t remember the BH wings case for Speffz KTM (I’ve learned it now), but for all other wings I used BH algs. I’m happy with how it’s speeding up.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [19:43.57, 11:40], 21:21.55 [11:46], DNF [15:40.90, 7:09] = *21:21.55*
Comment: Ugh. My memory wasn’t working very well that day – too little sleep. After I got the successful solve on the second one, I forced myself to go fast, and it was much better. First one was off by 2 X centers – I memorized K instead of J. Third one was off by 3 wings – I memorized W instead of X.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *2/3 = 1 point, 10:18.25* [5:25]
Comment: Awful again. First cube off by 3 edges – I remembered C instead of P for the last piece – I memorized correctly, but recalled incorrectly.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* DNF [32.27], 29.41, 25.75, 34.13, 38.68 = *34.07*
*3x3x3:* 1:55.80, 1:53.21, 2:03.22, 2:09.36, 1:30.65 = *1:57.41*
*Magic:* 16.11, 10.55, 12.56, 8.96, 10.21 = *11.11*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. 
*Master Magic:* 4.58, 4.09, 4.33, 4.59, 4.19 = *4.37*
*Clock:* 2:00.08 [0:23], DNF [1:43.91, 0:26], 2:09.93 [0:29], 2:29.00 [0:29], 1:57.81 [0:30] = *2:13.00*
*Pyraminx:* 50.43, 1:07.53, DNF [46.53], 52.69, 1:03.94 [1:01.94 + 2 = 1:03.94] = *1:01.39*
Comment: Aww, it could have been sub-minute if it weren’t for the DNF. Off by 3 edges because, although I memorized it correctly, I thought I had visual memory that disagreed with my letters, so I went with the visual. It turns out the letters were correct. 
*Square-1:* 5:53.42 [3:05], 7:29.41 [5:30], 4:58.13 [2:58], 5:14.31 [3:06], 5:09.30 [3:00] = *5:25.68*
Comment: Cases IA, NN, SW, PP, RQ. Two of these were new success cases for me – I’ve now had successes with 70 of the 90 possible shapes.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 8, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Two of these were new success cases for me – I’ve now had successes with 70 of the 90 possible shapes.


 That is absolutely insane.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 8, 2010)

<--click!
Mike's OHITA progression^^

This is good, Mike! Keep it up. 

I should really get a StackMat Timer again.
I should really get a Magic again.

Both of the above need to happen.


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 8, 2010)

3x3: 18.17, 17.49, 17.84, 12.79, 13.52 = 16.28
Hands not warmed up 

4x4: 1:06.61[P], 1:06.73[O], 1:06.50, 1:10.53[O], 1:12.33 = 1:07.96
Fail ending

OH: 34.54, 32.75, 29.55, 27.69, 38.01 = 32.28
Epic fail

2x2: 4.31, 3.99, 3.18, 4.66, 4.15 = 4.15

2x2BLD: DNF[1:26.17], 32.55+, 1:01.33+ = 32.55
Nice

Square-1: 17.59, 13.90, 20.61, 16.51, 19.02 = 17.71
Terrible, messed up on so many easy solves

Pyraminx: 8.42, 9.67, 9.06, 5.90, 6.13 = 7.87
Terrible.

234: 1:28.50
Good =)

2345: 3:42.30
I suck at 5x5.

1.20, 1.16, 1.15, 1.16, 1.14 = 1.16
meh


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 8, 2010)

Pyraminx: 4.41, 8.08, 7.38, 8.14, 9.35 = 7.86
Comment: Good single, rather bad average.
3x3x3: 13.26, 16.35, 13.75, 14.64, 14.93 = 14.44
Comment: Ok! 
2x2x2: 3.23, 3.94, 6.09, 5.42, 5.86 = 5.07


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 8, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> <--click!
> Mike's OHITA progression^^
> 
> This is good, Mike! Keep it up.


Wow, thanks for that! A pity I seem to have leveled off lately. I'll have to work on that.



StachuK1992 said:


> I should really get a StackMat Timer again.
> I should really get a Magic again.
> 
> Both of the above need to happen.


Very true.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 8, 2010)

3x3: 12.23, 14.69, 11.93, 15.64, 13.50 = 13.47

3x3 OH: 16.47, 17.38, 13.00, 16.61, 18.04 = 16.82


----------



## guusrs (Dec 8, 2010)

FMC: DNF
Got stuck on a too primising start, NISS didn't help me this time and I forgot to write down my 34 move backup solution


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 8, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, thanks for that! A pity I seem to have leveled off lately. I'll have to work on that.


I like seeing your times improve. The event is really fun.  (and doesn't break one's magic as often as normal solving  )



Mike Hughey said:


> Very true.


I'm sure I can sub4 single and sub5 average fairly consistently. Hrm, time to check out lightake!
I'll have to start practicing Patrick's old method to see if I can become half-decent at that as well. I just really don't like his little 'flip.'

-statue


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 9, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 3.42, 4.15, (3.05), (4.85), 4.67 = *4.08* 
*3x3x3:* 15.04, (15.82), 15.26, 13.27, (13.02) = *14.52*
*4x4x4:* 1:02.49, (1:49.05), 1:01.16, (56.38), 59.20 = *1:00.95*
*5x5x5:* 2:02.95, 2:01.49, 1:58.69, (1:57.02), (2:06.30) = *2:01.04*
*6x6x6:* 4:49.69, 4:36.01, 4:50.20, (4:58.28), (4:31.02) = *4:45.30*
*7x7x7:* 7:33.03, 7:29.06, (7:25.48), (7:41.30), 7:32.10 = *7:31.40*
*2x2x2BLD:* 15.02, 27.05, 12.58 = *12.58*  2 speedblds
*3x3x3BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:09.31 = *1:09.31* Bad, bad, awesome
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, 5:43.20, 5:01.39 = *5:01.39* Bad, Average, Decent
*5x5x5BLD:* 12:47.28, DNF [13:xx], DNF [14:xx]= *12:47.28* Good, Average, Bad
*MultiBLD: 7/7 24:08* 
*OH:* 28.75, 28.57, (29.50), 27.95, (25.49) = *28.42*
*Feet:* 1:21.01, (1:15.96), 1:25.46, (1:27.94), 1:18.07 = *1:21.51*
*MTS:* (41.95), 46.52, 46.44, (46.88), 45.82+ = *46.26*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:30.58*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:25.68*
*Magic:* 1.52, 1.47, 1.45, (1.42), (1.58) = *1.48*
*Master Magic:* 4.96, 4.68, (4.57), 4.86, (5.86) = *4.83*
*Clock:* 7.46, (7.95), 7.38, 7.95, (7.01) = *7.60* All 7s 
*Megaminx:* 1:38.60, 1:35.69, (1:42.20), (1:35.41), 1:41.40 = *1:38.56*
*Pyraminx:* 7.19, 6.49, (7.25), (5.72), 6.75 = *6.81*
*Square-1:* 29.20, 26.92, (31.57), 31.10, (25.42) = *29.07*
*FMC: 32 moves* F D F D' F D F D2 L B L' F' L B' L' D F D' R' D2 R L U' F U F2 B2 D' R D B U'


Spoiler



Inverse Scramble: F L F B' R' F U F' B' D' B2 U' D' F' B' U2 F' U'
2x2x2: U B' D' R' D B2 (6)
2x2x3: F2 U' F' U L' (11)
EO: R' D2 R (14)
F2L-1: D F' D' F D (19)
Switch to normal scramble (PM: D' F' D F D' R' D2 R L U' F U F2 B2 D' R D B U' then normal scramble: U F U2 B F D U B2 D B F U' F' R B F' L' F')
Leave 3 corners: F D F D' F D F D' (27)
One premove cancels giving the solution so far as: F D F D' F D F D2 F'* D F D' R' D2 R L U' F U F2 B2 D' R D B U' (26)
Insert at * F L B L' F' L B' L' to cancel 2 moves
I got a 35 move linear solve off the inverse scramble, so this feels pretty bad


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> The event is really fun.


I agree. I kind of hated to switch to normal solving for the Christmas Competition. (But I did, because I didn't want to take the hit to my ranking by not doing so.)



StachuK1992 said:


> I'm sure I can sub4 single and sub5 average fairly consistently.


Wow, that's a mind-boggling time for me. Can you do that BLD? I find that BLD adds about a second (because I have to feel for the pieces to flip them at the end - it's a little slower for me).


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 9, 2010)

So little time...

3x3x3: 20.05, (23.48), 22.50, (19.27), 21.59 = 21.38 - average
3x3x3 BLD: 5:18.53, 5:19.27, 5:22.58 = 5:18.53 - concentration on accuracy now, really consistent 
2x2x2: (2.84), 4.85, 6.19, 3.73, (9.25) = 4.92 - wow


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 9, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I agree. I kind of hated to switch to normal solving for the Christmas Competition. (But I did, because I didn't want to take the hit to my ranking by not doing so.)
> 
> Wow, that's a mind-boggling time for me. Can you do that BLD? I find that BLD adds about a second (because I have to feel for the pieces to flip them at the end - it's a little slower for me).


 Ha, I'm not sure what I'll do for the Christmas Competition.

BLD doesn't seem to add time for me, unless I add the useless flip in the middle.
This is usually how my OHITA sessions go for me, featuring a 4.61 and a 4.59.




Here was a decent average from me back when I practiced it: 6.42 average


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 9, 2010)

*2x2BLD:* 52.10, 61.17, 47.46 = *47.46* so slow
*3x3BLD:* 1:48.33, 1:53.04, dnf = *1:48.33* ok
*4x4BLD*:	9:15.00, dnf, 8:09.88 = *8:09.88* a little slow
*5x5BLD:* dnf, dnf, dnf = *DNF* close does not count
*Multi: 5/5 = 5 * in 27:57	(memo 19:55)
I only have five cubes at home right now 
Tried to go fast but did not succeed as the scrambles were hard (I think).

*3x3:* 52.10, 38.11, 37.59, 45.39, 41.52 = *41.67* normal


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Here was a decent average from me back when I practiced it: 6.42 average


 
Under the new rules, that would be a 6.28 average (no +2).

It's interesting to watch how you do it. Definitely different from how I do it. And it's harder for me to follow it because you're doing it right-handed (I do it left-handed, which is probably really silly, since I'm right-handed, but I got used to doing 3x3x3 left-handed, so I naturally went that way.)

Hey, I got a sub-10 average again for week 50!

@Mats: That's still a pretty nice result for multi.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 9, 2010)

This week Simon is dethroned thanks to faz doing big bld 
Congrats faz! Daniel is as usual very close behind and from 
Norway can be seen another pretender! Come on Morten!

Edit: Some late results changes the order at the top.

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.01 fazrulz
 2.54 SimonWestlund
 2.76 Yes, We Can!
 2.95 Baian Liu
 3.07 Puzzle
 3.38 Shortey
 3.53 wrbcube4
 3.58 cincyaviation
 3.92 rickcube
 4.08 kinch2002
 4.14 cuberkid10
 4.15 Neo63
 4.62 Evan Liu
 4.80 Elliot
 4.92 Keroma12
 5.07 Sébastien_Auroux
 6.09 pierrotlenageur
 6.51 Zane_C
 6.53 larf
 6.97 AvGalen
 7.21 ArcticxWolf
 7.78 PeterV
 8.16 Lumej
 8.76 Alcuber
 9.08 coinman
 10.20 hatep
 10.75 MichaelErskine
 34.07 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 *(34)

 8.53 fazrulz
 9.73 Yes, We Can!
 9.75 SimonWestlund
 9.85 Shortey
 10.31 AnsonL
 11.36 Ville Seppänen
 13.47 a small kitten
 14.14 Puzzle
 14.34 Elliot
 14.37 rickcube
 14.44 Sébastien_Auroux
 14.52 kinch2002
 14.77 Evan Liu
 15.79 pierrotlenageur
 16.28 Neo63
 16.43 Zane_C
 16.59 cuberkid10
 19.68 larf
 20.23 wrbcube4
 21.01 okayama
 21.36 Baian Liu
 21.38 Keroma12
 23.64 AvGalen
 24.64 hatep
 25.32 Lumej
 26.52 cubefan4848
 26.68 PeterV
 27.63 coinman
 28.92 peedu
 32.77 MichaelErskine
 34.88 celli
 41.24 Alcuber
 41.67 MatsBergsten
 1:57.41 Mike Hughey
*4x4x4*(19)

 41.24 fazrulz
 48.53 SimonWestlund
 49.65 Yes, We Can!
 54.92 Shortey
 59.46 Ville Seppänen
 1:00.95 kinch2002
 1:03.71 pierrotlenageur
 1:07.96 Neo63
 1:10.13 Evan Liu
 1:11.85 rickcube
 1:16.58 Elliot
 1:18.66 Zane_C
 1:21.18 AvGalen
 1:23.33 cuberkid10
 1:46.23 Lumej
 1:49.65 okayama
 1:55.31 cubefan4848
 1:55.84 coinman
 2:19.09 MichaelErskine
*5x5x5*(12)

 1:12.42 fazrulz
 1:31.18 SimonWestlund
 1:36.03 Ville Seppänen
 1:36.47 Yes, We Can!
 1:51.01 Shortey
 2:01.04 kinch2002
 2:12.36 AvGalen
 2:13.08 pierrotlenageur
 2:16.17 rickcube
 2:49.98 Evan Liu
 3:30.45 Zane_C
 4:19.66 MichaelErskine
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:41.12 fazrulz
 2:53.26 SimonWestlund
 3:55.80 Shortey
 4:08.51 pierrotlenageur
 4:18.52 rickcube
 4:32.23 AvGalen
 4:45.30 kinch2002
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:12.64 fazrulz
 4:46.04 SimonWestlund
 6:58.69 AvGalen
 7:19.82 rickcube
 7:31.40 kinch2002
 DNF pierrotlenageur
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 16.51 Shortey
 16.82 a small kitten
 17.64 fazrulz
 18.42 AnsonL
 19.98 Yes, We Can!
 20.95 SimonWestlund
 21.95 Elliot
 26.76 Zane_C
 26.85 Puzzle
 28.42 kinch2002
 32.28 Neo63
 33.93 rickcube
 34.50 ArcticxWolf
 36.02 Evan Liu
 40.41 Baian Liu
 45.33 pierrotlenageur
 45.59 AvGalen
 50.10 cubefan4848
 1:01.45 Lumej
 DNF Alcuber
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:21.51 kinch2002
 1:31.42 SimonWestlund
 3:02.73 Lumej
 3:07.22 Shortey
 3:19.41 fazrulz
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(19)

 5.97 Yes, We Can!
 7.67 Evan Liu
 8.27 SimonWestlund
 8.77 fazrulz
 12.58 kinch2002
 18.71 Shortey
 26.15 wrbcube4
 27.36 Mike Hughey
 27.53 Zane_C
 28.75 pierrotlenageur
 29.15 RCTACameron
 32.55 Neo63
 47.46 MatsBergsten
 52.66 Alcuber
 53.57 okayama
 59.31 Elliot
 1:01.47 rickcube
 1:05.08 Lumej
 1:08.55 AvGalen
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 32.68 Ville Seppänen
 40.17 aronpm
 58.48 Yes, We Can!
 1:03.97 fazrulz
 1:09.31 kinch2002
 1:22.95 SimonWestlund
 1:26.08 Mike Hughey
 1:43.72 cmhardw
 1:48.33 MatsBergsten
 1:48.35 Zane_C
 2:42.13 pierrotlenageur
 2:57.63 Lumej
 3:27.15 wrbcube4
 3:45.58 okayama
 4:38.07 peedu
 5:18.53 Keroma12
 DNF rickcube
 DNF Shortey
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 3:15.06 Ville Seppänen
 5:01.39 kinch2002
 5:50.63 fazrulz
 5:59.24 cmhardw
 7:39.01 Mike Hughey
 8:09.88 MatsBergsten
 8:22.98 Zane_C
10:03.76 SimonWestlund
 DNF okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(10)

 6:52.64 Ville Seppänen
12:47.28 kinch2002
14:59.76 cmhardw
20:32.19 Zane_C
21:21.55 Mike Hughey
30:49.72 SimonWestlund
39:47.13 okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF fazrulz
 DNF Lumej
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

7/7 (24:08)  kinch2002
5/5 (27:57)  MatsBergsten
4/4 (19:13)  SimonWestlund
3/4 (16:38)  fazrulz
7/12 (56:48)  Zane_C
2/3 (10:18)  Mike Hughey
1/2 (21:30)  Elliot
4/8 (30:34)  Ville Seppänen
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 46.26 kinch2002
 55.48 fazrulz
 56.64 SimonWestlund
 1:22.52 Shortey
 1:23.98 Lumej
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 52.31 fazrulz
 1:00.66 SimonWestlund
 1:07.16 Shortey
 1:24.11 pierrotlenageur
 1:28.50 Neo63
 1:30.58 kinch2002
 1:31.21 Evan Liu
 1:40.23 Elliot
 1:44.61 rickcube
 1:52.15 cuberkid10
 1:52.93 AvGalen
 1:59.60 Zane_C
 2:16.71 larf
 3:07.13 Lumej
 3:23.37 MichaelErskine
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:03.25 fazrulz
 2:42.11 SimonWestlund
 2:54.11 Shortey
 3:25.68 kinch2002
 3:33.42 pierrotlenageur
 3:42.30 Neo63
 3:56.91 rickcube
 4:35.15 AvGalen
 4:46.63 Evan Liu
 4:47.83 Zane_C
 4:53.93 larf
 5:51.02 Lumej
 7:25.11 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(11)

 1.13 Yes, We Can!
 1.34 Evan Liu
 1.36 SimonWestlund
 1.48 kinch2002
 1.73 Shortey
 1.80 rickcube
 1.99 James Ludlow
 2.19 Alcuber
 2.33 pierrotlenageur
 2.51 cubefan4848
 11.11 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(10)

 2.52 James Ludlow
 2.91 Evan Liu
 3.62 Yes, We Can!
 3.92 SimonWestlund
 4.37 Mike Hughey
 4.83 kinch2002
 4.92 Shortey
 5.51 Alcuber
 6.52 rickcube
 7.94 cubefan4848
*Clock*(9)

 7.60 kinch2002
 7.62 larf
 9.83 SimonWestlund
 12.30 fazrulz
 14.59 Evan Liu
 20.48 MichaelErskine
 22.81 Zane_C
 22.84 rickcube
 2:13.00 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(17)

 4.92 Puzzle
 5.17 fazrulz
 5.75 SimonWestlund
 5.76 cubefan4848
 6.17 rickcube
 6.81 kinch2002
 7.87 Sébastien_Auroux
 7.87 Neo63
 8.53 Shortey
 9.65 Yes, We Can!
 9.89 Evan Liu
 10.99 Zane_C
 11.02 Alcuber
 13.72 Elliot
 14.25 MichaelErskine
 17.27 pierrotlenageur
 1:01.39 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(7)

 57.58 SimonWestlund
 1:25.47 fazrulz
 1:38.56 kinch2002
 2:07.96 Shortey
 2:44.80 rickcube
 3:05.61 Mike Hughey
 5:59.48 Alcuber
*Square-1*(10)

 17.44 fazrulz
 17.71 Neo63
 19.49 SimonWestlund
 24.90 Shortey
 25.08 Ville Seppänen
 29.07 kinch2002
 41.12 rickcube
 1:02.67 Evan Liu
 1:23.23 MichaelErskine
 5:25.68 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

27 Attila
32 kinch2002
33 okayama
34 fazrulz
36 irontwig
37 SimonWestlund
38 Yes, We Can!
43 Cubenovice
45 rickcube
DNF  guusrs
DNF  Shortey

*Contest results*

352 SimonWestlund
339 fazrulz
324 kinch2002
246 Shortey
208 Yes, We Can!
193 rickcube
182 Zane_C
161 Evan Liu
154 Ville Seppänen
152 pierrotlenageur
132 Neo63
109 Elliot
104 Mike Hughey
95 AvGalen
91 Puzzle
84 okayama
75 Lumej
71 MatsBergsten
70 wrbcube4
59 cuberkid10
55 Sébastien_Auroux
54 Baian Liu
54 AnsonL
54 a small kitten
53 larf
48 Alcuber
47 cubefan4848
47 MichaelErskine
46 cmhardw
40 Keroma12
23 cincyaviation
22 coinman
22 aronpm
22 ArcticxWolf
21 Attila
20 PeterV
19 hatep
18 peedu
17 irontwig
17 James Ludlow
14 Cubenovice
12 RCTACameron
12 guusrs
7 celli


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Under the new rules, that would be a 6.28 average (no +2).
> 
> It's interesting to watch how you do it. Definitely different from how I do it. And it's harder for me to follow it because you're doing it right-handed (I do it left-handed, which is probably really silly, since I'm right-handed, but I got used to doing 3x3x3 left-handed, so I naturally went that way.)
> 
> ...


 Yay for sub10! Keep going! I'm sure you can at least sub8 if you work on being precise and maybe revising your method?

Once I get a magic and get back into it, I shall explore methods myself.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 10, 2010)

Too late.... again

*2x2x2: *3.03 6.84 11.22 6.91 7.16
*3x3x3: *23.44 22.59 19.66 24.90 24.93
*4x4x4: *1:23.52 1:10.50 1:57.28 1:20.00 1:20.03
*5x5x5: *2:05.72 2:16.31 2:31.86 2:06.55 2:14.22
*6x6x6: *4:42.43 4:12.34 4:41.91 5:08.00 4:10.94
*7x7x7: *7:16.21 6:53.81 7:04.50 6:57.77 6:47.61
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:08.55 1:27.41 DNF
*3x3x3 One Handed: *37.53 49.03 40.55 47.19 54.84
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:52.93
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:35.15

only getting slower and slower and spending less and less time cubing every week.
You would think that someone that is on a "permant vacation" would spend some more time on his biggest hobby


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 10, 2010)

Mats, my magic and master magic times aren't included 

Thanks!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 10, 2010)

My 5x5x5BLD isn't there.


----------



## Faz (Dec 11, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> Mats, my magic and master magic times aren't included
> 
> Thanks!


 
Oh come on, do we really need to add little things like this?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 11, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Oh come on, do we really need to add little things like this?


 
Sorry Feliks, not only do you have to do big bld, obviously you have to do Magic/MM too


----------

